# Bear bow line up



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe it would be Alaskan, Polar, Bear cat, & Tiger cat.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I just picked up a 66' Tigercat for $100 Canadian which is about $75-$80 US right now. Not great condition but not bad. Shoots way better than what I paid.


----------

